# Citation fish



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

What is the point of a citation fish and what does that mean. I understand that it must be over a certain weight but is this a tourist thing to make them happy so they will come back? I went fishing of a boat in N.C. and caught a sea bass which the mate said was a citation fish and did the paperwork. 
Caught lots of sea bass and trigger fish yesterday out there. how is the best way to cook these fish?
need recipes


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

It's something to recognize that you caught a trophy fish. Can either be done by weight or length, and you don't have to kill the fish to do it. Another important outcome from this, is for the Game Departments to have one more tool in helping them know what's being caught. The plaques are pretty cool, at least when I used to do it, but stopped after I got "Expert Angler" patch (for 10 citations of one species), and the "Master Angler" patch for catching 5 citation fish of different species.


----------



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks for the explanation, I was wondering because the bass did not seem huge and I was not as excited as the crew, thought it was a tourist thing at first. Now I am looking forward to the certificate 
btw the sea bass tasted great


----------

